# 2020 Gibson ES-335 for $3K...



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

...with a biggish neck & Seth Lovers to boot. Won't last a day, if that:









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Westhaver (Jul 26, 2015)

I wish that was local.


----------



## Magnets & Melodies (Aug 12, 2021)

Dang that's 20 minutes away from me. I'd buy it if I didn't already have a '59 RI. Good deal someone should snag it.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Magnets & Melodies said:


> Dang that's 20 minutes away from me. I'd buy it if I didn't already have a '59 RI. Good deal someone should snag it.


@Magnets & Melodies : I'd certainly pay for it if you'd grab it & ship it to me (though I imagine it's already spoken for)...


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Hope someone here grabs it. Nice guitar.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a 2020 dot 335. The neck is a nice handfull; knew I was gonna like it first time I grabbed it out of the case.


----------

